# Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 3, 2008)

Its been confirmed. Infinity Ward is going back to the future with the next installment due fall 2009. This means you guys that hate WW2 can stop bitching now.   Oh man I can't wait. I want it all over my face.

Ill be getting this assuming I'm done with Fallout 3 and all its DLC nutty goodness. 

Source


----------



## JC316 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice, I am glad to see this. I really liked COD4, I was glad that they got away from the WW2 action. For those that demand WW2 action, play Wolfenstien.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome! fed up off WW - themed games, modern warfare kicked serious arse!


----------



## pbmaster (Dec 3, 2008)

w00t w00t!! Going to be getting this for sure.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 3, 2008)

Interesting news, i like COD now.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 3, 2008)

Woot! Good, I haven't had enough of CoD4 but I have FO3 to stir my attention from mp goodness of CoD4 Lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 3, 2008)

wow, is it me or are the ramming CoD down our throats. CoD5 only just released, after months of CoD4 and now numero 5 out in the fall. either they are fast workers or they already planned it all out.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe they will maps that are larger than 2 square foot.



WhiteLotus said:


> wow, is it me or are the ramming CoD down our throats. CoD5 only just released, after months of CoD4 and now numero 5 out in the fall. either they are fast workers or they already planned it all out.



Probs the same engine and they already have models for the infantry etc so less work or maybe they have more staff.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 4, 2008)

So does this mean we will have another ww2 cod for 7 maybe a pattern emerging here.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> So does this mean we will have another ww2 cod for 7 maybe a pattern emerging here.



cod 7 should be vietnam or the korean war


----------



## J-Man (Dec 4, 2008)

CoD 4 > World at War.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 4, 2008)

Or maybe Darwin or New Guinea do an Aussie region one drp.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> wow, is it me or are the ramming CoD down our throats. CoD5 only just released, after months of CoD4 and now numero 5 out in the fall. either they are fast workers or they already planned it all out.



cod5 is not a cod game. Its made by Tryarch and its not their franchise. 

Cant wait for this tho!! I still play Cod4. I cannot wait to see what they with this one in the online.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> cod5 is not a cod game. Its made by Tryarch and its not their franchise.
> 
> Cant wait for this tho!! I still play Cod4. I cannot wait to see what they with this one in the online.



I see, my mistake.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 4, 2008)

Whats wrong with Cod 5  

Nothing wrong with crazy Japs ambushing you


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> I see, my mistake.



I'm not mad at you I just absolutly despise Treyarch. They are total leaches..


----------



## Darknova (Dec 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> cod5 is not a cod game. Its made by Tryarch and its not their franchise.
> 
> Cant wait for this tho!! I still play Cod4. I cannot wait to see what they with this one in the online.



Erm...no, technically it's Activisions franchise, and Activision owns BOTH Infinity Ward and Treyarch.

That's why we get new COD's so quickly, 2 different developer teams working on games at the same time, and considering how good Cod4s Engine (name please?) was they just recycle it, so that cuts down a lot of dev time.

I wish World at War had been made by Infinity Ward...I kinda enjoyed it, but it got boring.


----------



## wolf (Dec 4, 2008)

how is COD5?

i played thru COD4 and loved it, plays alot like a movie, and the engine runs and looks very nice.

i do anjoy a good WW2 game so if this cuts the mustard its worth a try... thoughts?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Erm...no, technically it's Activisions franchise, and Activision owns BOTH Infinity Ward and Treyarch.
> 
> That's why we get new COD's so quickly, 2 different developer teams working on games at the same time, and considering how good Cod4s Engine (name please?) was they just recycle it, so that cuts down a lot of dev time.
> 
> I wish World at War had been made by Infinity Ward...I kinda enjoyed it, but it got boring.



When was the last time Treyarch made a good game tho? And they haven't made a PC CoD game before.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it does wolf sounds like im in the minority here though.

The crazy Japs the air strikes flamethrowers nice.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> When was the last time Treyarch made a good game tho? And they haven't made a PC CoD game before.



They haven't, but again, they are owned by Activision, so they probably don't have a choice. However I was hoping for a bit more "standardisation" because of this.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2008)

They should do the napoleonic wars  1 shot per game then bayonet the crap out of each other for the rest of the match.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 4, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Erm...no, technically it's Activisions franchise, and Activision owns BOTH Infinity Ward and Treyarch.
> 
> That's why we get new COD's so quickly, 2 different developer teams working on games at the same time, and considering how good Cod4s Engine (name please?) was they just recycle it, so that cuts down a lot of dev time.
> 
> I wish World at War had been made by Infinity Ward...I kinda enjoyed it, but it got boring.



Oh you mean the heavily modified CoD2 engine that was used in CoD4?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Oh you mean the heavily modified CoD2 engine that was used in CoD4?



And the heavily modified quake 3 engine used in cod and cod2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> When was the last time Treyarch made a good game tho? And they haven't made a PC CoD game before.





Darknova said:


> They haven't, but again, they are owned by Activision, so they probably don't have a choice. However I was hoping for a bit more "standardisation" because of this.



I hate to break it to you guys but you're wrong about Treyarch. They have made a CoD game for the PC before. Ever heard of United Offensive? A lot of the elements you love from CoD4 were first started by the founders of Treyarch. Please guys if you don't enjoy playing WW2 games I understand but that doesn't make CoD:WW a bad game. Its everything that CoD 4 was plus more. Only set in WW2.


----------



## Jeno (Dec 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Or maybe Darwin or New Guinea do an Aussie region one drp.



thats never gonna happen :shadedshu... but it wont stop us wishing!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah your probably right i just thought it would be something different from the usual european ww2 setting we normally get.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice, now Maybe they will get smart and incorporate a different Anticheat method that is not Punk Buster.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't get into WaW at all. For me it lost all of the appeal CoD 2 & CoD 4 had. I'm looking forward to MW2 though.


----------



## Darknova (Dec 4, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Oh you mean the heavily modified CoD2 engine that was used in CoD4?





ShadowFold said:


> And the heavily modified quake 3 engine used in cod and cod2



Virtually every game engine is a heavily modified version of a previous engine, there's no getting away from that, but the end product that CoD4 used is still a good engine you must admit.




TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate to break it to you guys but you're wrong about Treyarch. They have made a CoD game for the PC before. Ever heard of United Offensive? A lot of the elements you love from CoD4 were first started by the founders of Treyarch. Please guys if you don't enjoy playing WW2 games I understand but that doesn't make CoD:WW a bad game. Its everything that CoD 4 was plus more. Only set in WW2.



Well I didn't know that, I thought CoD3 was the first one Treyarch made.

And no, WaW is not CoD4 + more, I enjoyed WaW (and I have nothing against WW2 except that there are too many WW2 games), but in the end it got boring, the best missions were the Russian ones, the American ones dragged on IMO.


----------



## inf3rno (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah Happy wishing MW2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 4, 2008)

COD 4 Engine is actually 1 that many games should be based upon, for fact its not as Demanding as the friggin Crysis Engine- opens up more playability/customers which in turn more sales of the game for PC, otherwise most would buy for the XB360.


----------



## inf3rno (Dec 4, 2008)

Why cant i play call of duty axis campaign??/


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 4, 2008)

SO looking forward to this 

I, for one, would like to see a slightly less linear campaign.  Maybe with a few endings and a few choices as to what to do in certain situations that affect the outcome of the game   It would sure make for some great replayability! (is that a word???)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm hoping the multiplayer will be the new Battlefield 2. CoD 4 + Tanks/Planes and Choppers = SCHWEEET!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 4, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm hoping the multiplayer will be the new Battlefield 2. CoD 4 + Tanks/Planes and Choppers = SCHWEEET!



Personally, I think that would ruin it.  It would make it a completely different multiplayer game.

This is very exciting though. CoD4 was great, and I didn't even think about getting WaW because it is a Treyarch game, and the last Treyarch game I played was CoD3 which was horrible. I was actually mad that I played that game. Now I am in no way saying WaW is a bad game, but I would rather have an Infinity Ward over a Treyarch game.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 4, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its been confirmed. Infinity Ward is going back to the future with the next installment due fall 2009. This means you guys that hate WW2 can stop bitching now.   *Oh man I can't wait. I want it all over my face*.
> 
> Ill be getting this assuming I'm done with Fallout 3 and all its DLC nutty goodness.
> 
> Source



lol!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 4, 2008)

J-Man said:


> CoD 4 > World at War.



Yep. I'm definitely ready for Modern Warfare II. BRING IT (but please not all over my face).


----------



## chris89 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm Looking forward to CoD6, as i skipped CoD5, as the only WW2 themed FPS i play is Red Orchestra online.


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 4, 2008)

i would like to see a game where you can play as german soldier ww2 or bundeswehr  (modern german army) 
i hate it why it allways to be amerikan army or some korea, soviet army


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Dec 4, 2008)

Modern Warfare 2 will most likely be nothing different if Infinity Ward never stops thinking better graphics with World at War. And besides, what war would they think of next now that they launched an edited War on Terror? World War 3? I don't think so.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2008)

HolyCow02 said:


> Personally, I think that would ruin it.  It would make it a completely different multiplayer game.



Why d'you think it would ruin it? I can't help but see it as the next evolutionary step for the series tbh. WaW has Tanks and the a-like, so I can only presume that MW2 will as well. Map sizes will almost certainly be increased (they better be) and I can only hope that it's the same multiplayer, with new weapons and vehicles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2008)

CoD: UO was the best multiplayer that has been done with the series. CoD4 was nice and I loved it but UO had jeeps, tanks, flak cannons and massive maps. CoD4 had perks. Combine the two and you have another hit I think. FYI UO was made by Treyarch and it was great. If you want to blame someone for CoD3 then blame Activation. It was a forced release. Treyarch only had a few MONTHS to make it. For the time they had I think they did a great job.

Also did you guys know CoD:WW was in development BEFORE CoD4 was released? The only problem I have with Treyarch is they are two damn slow to patch or release.

Heres and article to help explain things better. I sound to much like a fanboy reading this now 



> Infinity Ward's Call of Duty 4 was fantastic. Treyarch's CoD3 wasn't as fantastic. Granted, it was pretty good! But honestly, not as good as Infinity Ward's CoD2. (See where this is going?) Says CoD5 senior producer Noah Heller:
> 
> I'd say that one of the things that's hard for a player to understand, I'm sure you guys can understand it because you have a lot more insight into the industry, is that Call of Duty 3 was about eight months end to end for development... And it's very hard to make a great game in that time. Call of Duty 3 is a very good game. It sold very well so a lot of people must have liked it... But it's not the game this team could have made if it had the time to polish to the level they needed to... Look at the great games of just this last six months or year. Look at Modern Warfare, look at BioShock, look at GTA 4. What these games have in common is enough time to polish and iterate on it, and I think as an industry we're learning how important that is... I feel like it's a little bit of an underdog story almost. Here's a team that's never had a chance to actually make a game with this much time. Modern Warfare comes along and raises the bar really high and now the team says, we've got to show what we've got, we've got to show up with a great game or else the players aren't going to want to play it. Expectations are so high.
> 
> They are, they really are. Treyarch was given a two year development cycle for CoD5, so hopefully that extra time in the oven will pay off. Willing to give World War II another spin if the game dazzles.



Source


----------



## Jakl (Dec 4, 2008)

Dope cant wait


----------



## rangerone766 (Dec 4, 2008)

sounds good, i like cod4. i'm not really that good a fps, but it doesnt stop me from playing and enjoying them.

i'm still waiting for a game to match bf2. bf2 was revolutionary i believe. just reinstalled bf2 the other day, its still a great game.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 4, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Why d'you think it would ruin it? I can't help but see it as the next evolutionary step for the series tbh. WaW has Tanks and the a-like, so I can only presume that MW2 will as well. Map sizes will almost certainly be increased (they better be) and I can only hope that it's the same multiplayer, with new weapons and vehicles.





rangerone766 said:


> sounds good, i like cod4. i'm not really that good a fps, but it doesnt stop me from playing and enjoying them.
> 
> i'm still waiting for a game to match bf2. bf2 was revolutionary i believe. just reinstalled bf2 the other day, its still a great game.




Because it would make it battlefield 2. or 2142. not CoD. But again, thats just how I feel


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 4, 2008)

I think it would make it better than Battlefield 2 - it'd be the next evolutionary step of that game as well. I really enjoy BF2 but CoD 4 has massively different feel to it (obviously) so I can only use BF2 as a comparative as I can't really think of a game that my initial ideas of how Infinity Ward are going to build upon CoD 4.

They could just make another killer CoD 4 with the inclusion of vehicles and large maps, but even then I can't help but want to compare it to BF2 - which, in my eyes, is not a bad thing at all. Don't forget, I'm _just_ talking about the multiplayer here, not the single player.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 4, 2008)

HolyCow02 said:


> Because it would make it battlefield 2. or 2142. not CoD. But again, thats just how I feel



Yeah but there would be less glitches and the teams would be even so it was down to skill and not because the chinese jet has a hitbox the size of an atom


----------



## chris89 (Dec 4, 2008)

Overal my Fav Modern Combat games are:

ARMA
Operation Flashpoint
Call of Duty 4

The *Orginal* Rainbow six games (Rouge Spear and number 1)


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 4, 2008)

Lady s and gentlemen we have another land before time on our hands. Call of duty 3476: Historical modernized world at warfare 

I like #2 and #4 but this is getting ridiculous


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 5, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> Lady s and gentlemen we have another land before time on our hands. Call of duty 3476: Historical modernized world at warfare
> 
> I like #2 and #4 but this is getting ridiculous



If it weren't for gayarch we would be on 4.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 5, 2008)

Lol whats all this negativaty about waw its actually a good game in that instead of giving us another Normandy wich is boring to the tenth degree it gave us the pacific damn you guys are hard task masters.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol whats all this negativaty about waw its actually a good game in that instead of giving us another Normandy wich is boring to the tenth degree it gave us the pacific damn you guys are hard task masters.



Sorry for being super picky with my games, but with most fps its rhetorical. They flank you, you kill them and repeat.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol whats all this negativaty about waw its actually a good game in that instead of giving us another Normandy wich is boring to the tenth degree it gave us the pacific damn you guys are hard task masters.



Its in style to hate this game man. Don't you read all the comments people are making? "Treyarch made it so it must suck." They have no idea why CoD3 sucked and don't remember CoD:UO. This game was doomed for the PC world since day one. It could have blown CoD4 away and people would still be bitching. I agree. I think the multiplayer is as good if not better than CoD4 in a lot of ways. However the single players plot was lacking but the settings were awesome! The pacific and berlin.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol whats all this negativaty about waw...


 It's because people have their opinions and tastes - that's pretty obvious right? Some people like it, some people don't - ignore the BS reasons and just enjoy the game. 

On another note, I'm watching Band of Brothers again, so good!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 5, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It's because people have their opinions and tastes - that's pretty obvious right? Some people like it, some people don't - ignore the BS reasons and just enjoy the game.
> 
> On another note, I'm watching Band of Brothers again, so good!



BoB is one of the best shows I have ever seen. I can't wait until christmas to see if one of my sisters got it for me on blu-ray. If they didn't.. Dec 26th I will be at Best Buy


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 5, 2008)

HolyCow02 said:


> BoB is one of the best shows I have ever seen. I can't wait until christmas to see if one of my sisters got it for me on blu-ray. If they didn't.. Dec 26th I will be at Best Buy



Fug Yeah!



I picked up the DVD boxset for next to nothing so I'm happy. I expect the BR version will be so good! 



Anyroad, back on topic.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Stop putting down CODWAW, it is a good game!


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 27, 2009)

I somehow lost interest in CoD after they stopped programming titles where you have to use med kits


----------



## hat (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll have two double CoD's with a side of WWII and a small chocolate Modern Warfare to go please


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

hat said:


> I'll have two double CoD's with a side of WWII and a small chocolate Modern Warfare to go please



I was like wtf is he talking about, then I got it.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 27, 2009)

NICE COD4>COD5 I'm sick of world war two as well..and that was my favorite thing to research in school WWII is awesome but not every single war game awesome


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> NICE COD4>COD5 I'm sick of world war two as well..and that was my favorite thing to research in school WWII is awesome but not every single war game awesome



I am a fan of WW2 war games and love them. But it is getting kinda old.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 27, 2009)

yer i sore this last year on the site i download my cod5 maps from


----------



## kysg (Jan 27, 2009)

meh, Cod has lost it's touch, or maybe I'm just to anal for it.  After 1 & 2, I wont even bother buying 4, WAW just skipped over, I'm probably not even gonna look at this either...I dunno I just Cod's direction is just awkward right, wish they just go back to doing history and making the gameplay sweeter.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 27, 2009)

kysg said:


> meh, Cod has lost it's touch, or maybe I'm just to anal for it.  After 1 & 2, I wont even bother buying 4, WAW just skipped over, I'm probably not even gonna look at this either...I dunno I just Cod's direction is just awkward right, wish they just go back to doing history and making the gameplay sweeter.



Have you ever played 4? the gameplay is great.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2009)

agree with what somebody said earlier about CoD:UO - I loved that game. big maps, jeeps, tanks (& motorcycles on modded some servers) Even though CoD4 was a great step forward & I really enjoyed it. it hasnt really 'lived-up' to the levels of CoD:UO. CoD5 on the other hand is pretty lacking. huge maps + jeeps really add to the fun of the game. but saying a game 'has' vehcles then just adding tanks is kinda missleading. I would be amazing if they could come up with a game that borrowed some of the successful elements from CoD:UO


----------



## Jakl (Jan 27, 2009)

By far CoD4 was the best CoD game there was, its so much better playing Modern Warfare , instead of the past...

Especially I loved Battlefield 2142 , all hi tech equipment is just so much fun


----------



## crtecha (Jan 27, 2009)

COD6 you will be mine!!!1


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2009)

CoD:UO was by far the best in the series. If the could combine CoD4 with UO elements (vehicles) that would equal win.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 27, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> i would like to see a game where you can play as german soldier ww2 or bundeswehr  (modern german army)
> i hate it why it allways to be amerikan army or some korea, soviet army



Thats because the Nazis lost! No one wants to be on the losing side, now do they....


----------



## kysg (Jan 27, 2009)

Nor does anyone want to play a stalemated side...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2009)

I wanna play as an Argentinean fighter pilot during the battle of the Falkland islands. That way I could get a high score for MISSING the enemy


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

I was wondering, does anyone have any photo's or clips for the game? Isn't it suppose to come out this year?


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

are they going to release more maps for cod4 or not. i cant wait till modern warfare 2 i loved the first one its one of the only games i play alot and cant get enoughof . wow is ok but i like modern weapons alot better


----------



## DaveK (Jan 27, 2009)

I cannot wait for this game, day 1 buy for me. I've got over 10 days logged on online on the 360, I love it. Don't play it much now though, online is dying down. A LOT less people on it when WaW came out, despite reading most people commenting that they wouldn't buy it...

Anyway, roll on MW2! Hope it doesn't change too much from the first.


----------



## amd64skater (Jan 27, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I cannot wait for this game, day 1 buy for me. I've got over 10 days logged on online on the 360, I love it. Don't play it much now though, online is dying down. A LOT less people on it when WaW came out, despite reading most people commenting that they wouldn't buy it...
> 
> Anyway, roll on MW2! Hope it doesn't change too much from the first.



yeah i have about 9 days on it and i didnt buy it till feb of last year for 360


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> are they going to release more maps for cod4 or not. i cant wait till modern warfare 2 i loved the first one its one of the only games i play alot and cant get enoughof . wow is ok but i like modern weapons alot better



No. CoD4 is done officially. Any new maps or expansions will be for CoD:WW.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 27, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> are they going to release more maps for cod4 or not. i cant wait till modern warfare 2 i loved the first one its one of the only games i play alot and cant get enoughof . wow is ok but i like modern weapons alot better



No more maps but they were supposed to add new modes which hasn't happened, they've been talking about them since like September but nothing :S

Wonder if they did release the new modes would it get people back into it like when Halo 3 got new maps.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got some new info....



> Infinity Ward community manager Robert "fourzerotwo" Bowling has confirmed that the developer's next Call of Duty entry, due this fall, will be subtitled Modern Warfare 2.
> "Reviewing some radio-chatter VO we just finished recording for Modern Warfare 2 today," read Bowling's Twitter. "'Cujo Two-One this is Vulture, solid copy on all.'"
> 
> Though the Modern Warfare 2 subtitle has been floating around since publisher Activision mentioned it last December, the company quickly labeled those reports speculative, despite being based on an Activision presentation attended by the press.
> ...



Shacknews


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2009)

At least leapfrog with a company that can make a hit!  I can't wait!  I really hope it does come out this fall.  Thanks MailMan!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone have some screenshots or Trailers for COD6?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2009)

There's something here, but I don't think it's a screenshot of the game, probably of World at War:

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/56219

edit: and this http://www.igxunited.com/?q=node/20


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2009)

No. There are no screens yet. As soon as I find one you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No. There are no screens yet. As soon as I find one you guys will be the first to know.



If there isn't any screens or trailers then this game wouldn't be coming out this year, or unless there are holding everything in so tight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2009)

Castiel said:


> If there isn't any screens or trailers then this game wouldn't be coming out this year, or unless there are holding everything in so tight.



You didn't see a screen for CoD4 until 4 months before it was released. This is standard IW behavior. If IW says it will be out in the fall/winter season it will be.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 6, 2009)

don't care when it comes out... looking forward to it! COD rules!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> don't care when it comes out... looking forward to it! COD rules!



Thats a cute baby in your avy. Yours?


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 6, 2009)

I pretty much skipped Cod 5 Waw, gonna try out this tho.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> I pretty much skipped Cod 5 Waw, gonna try out this tho.



Then you are missing out on a great game.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a cute baby in your avy. Yours?



yes man! 9 months old now....soon a pro modder!

he rules, anyway!


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then you are missing out on a great game.



Well i tried it out, got bored very quick, that's not the kind of game i enjoy. But Cod 4 FTW!!!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Then you are missing out on a great game.



so very true! go get it! NOW!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2009)

tzitzibp said:


> yes man! 9 months old now....soon a pro modder!
> 
> he rules, anyway!



Man those eyes look like trouble!


----------



## Exavier (Feb 6, 2009)

COD1+UO was best along with COD4 imo.

also mailman wtf is noah heller saying?!



			
				noah heller from mailman's kotaku quote said:
			
		

> ...Look at Modern Warfare, look at BioShock, look at *GTA 4.* What these games have in common is enough time to* polish* and iterate on it, and I think as an industry we're learning how important that is...


wait, WHAA? if he reckons GTA4 was given enough time or polish on ANY format I beg to differ with his mentality on a 'finished game'


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 6, 2009)

I love the leap frog technique actually. Buy the Infinity Ward games and skip treyarch. Adds a little longevity


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2009)

Exavier said:


> COD1+UO was best along with COD4 imo.
> 
> also mailman wtf is noah heller saying?!
> 
> ...



Watch out COD1+UO was made by treyarch!


----------



## Exavier (Feb 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Watch out COD1+UO was made by treyarch!



lol that's not my point I'm not anti- any games dev team I'm merely saying, WTF is he on about citing GTA as 'polished'? that I love UO is purely me staying OT.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate to break it to you guys but you're wrong about Treyarch. They have made a CoD game for the PC before. Ever heard of United Offensive? A lot of the elements you love from CoD4 were first started by the founders of Treyarch. Please guys if you don't enjoy playing WW2 games I understand but that doesn't make CoD:WW a bad game. Its everything that CoD 4 was plus more. Only set in WW2.



Exactly ! It is also a good game. I still like the modern Warfare better, but because of the weapons not the game play. Both good games, 4 is the funner of the two to me. Though Keifer Sutherland gets annoying as hell in Multiplayer.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 7, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Oh you mean the heavily modified CoD2 engine that was used in CoD4?



I was under the impression it used an all-new game engine... seriously... 



> "Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare runs on a proprietary engine and with features that include true world-dynamic lighting, HDR lighting effects, dynamic shadows, and depth of field.[12] "Bullet Penetration" is calculated by the engine, taking into account factors such as surface type and entity thickness."



Thats alot of modification for a game engine imho.... but thats just me I guess.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW another huh.  I played the demo of the 4th and bored me to hell al though the 5th sounds interesting as it sounds like one of the MOH with japs rushing you and stabing you which i found amusing lol.

I will have to check 5 out lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2009)

AsRock said:


> WOW another huh.  I played the demo of the 4th and bored me to hell al though the 5th sounds interesting as it sounds like one of the MOH with japs rushing you and stabing you which i found amusing lol.
> 
> I will have to check 5 out lol.



Its a good game. You wont regret the purchase. Some people are close minded because of the developer but if you put that aside its a well made and fun game.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 9, 2009)

Infinity Ward made the original call of duty and it was the best in the series a really fresh game back then

but treyarch are a horrible developer the only reason cod waw is supposedly good is coz they straight ripped cod 4 added in some new stuff dont get me wrong tho a good game to rip, multiplayer is not bad for world at war

im gonna look out for more cod 6 info see if its any good, not really excited but ill get it and it will be a great game


----------



## Cruxiaer (Feb 9, 2009)

Those who said Treyarch sucked and COD4>COD5, how many of you actually played it(COD5)?

COD4 was a great FPS game I played, after COD5, I'd say COD5 a greater FPS game. How the game was themed doesn't matter if the game play and plot rock.


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 9, 2009)

Cruxiaer said:


> Those who said Treyarch sucked and COD4>COD5, how many of you actually played it(COD5)?
> 
> COD4 was a great FPS game I played, after COD5, I'd say COD5 a greater FPS game. How the game was themed doesn't matter if the game play and plot rock.



i rented cod5 and i didnt like it i hate ww2 weapons but i also hate future weapons that are totally unreal and i hate those also the story mode in cod5 is good and so is cod4 but i play multiplayer more than anything and cod4 has a way better multiplayer and it does seem that cod5's multiplayer is a cheap ripoff


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2009)

Cruxiaer said:


> Those who said Treyarch sucked and COD4>COD5, how many of you actually played it(COD5)?
> 
> COD4 was a great FPS game I played, after COD5, I'd say COD5 a greater FPS game. How the game was themed doesn't matter if the game play and plot rock.



I bought CoD5 when it came out on steam, played it for a couple days and did a charge back on it because I did not like it at all. It was buggy as hell and the online was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I bought CoD5 when it came out on steam, played it for a couple days and did a charge back on it because I did not like it at all. It was buggy as hell and the online was absolutely horrible.



I love COD5 because I just have it and I like to play it. But when I get COD4 and if I like it better then I might sell COD5.


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I love COD5 because I just have it and I like to play it. But when I get COD4 and if I like it better then I might sell COD5.



get cod4 you will like it alot better


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> get cod4 you will like it alot better



Well I liked the single player, but I just havn't had the chance to play the multiplayer on PC, only on xbox.


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 9, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Well I liked the single player, but I just havn't had the chance to play the multiplayer on PC, only on xbox.



cod4 on xbox thats all i play and i love it im pretty good at it and the cod5 multiplayer is so alike but cod4 is better im just mad that there is no more maps for cod4


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> cod4 on xbox thats all i play and i love it im pretty good at it and the cod5 multiplayer is so alike but cod4 is better im just mad that there is no more maps for cod4



I just can't wait till I see some screenies or a trailer for COD6.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2009)

amd64skater said:


> cod4 on xbox thats all i play and i love it im pretty good at it and the cod5 multiplayer is so alike but cod4 is better im just mad that there is no more maps for cod4



Your current machine will run it just fine, your Athlon XP you will have to upgrade the video card to a GF 7800GS or Radeon Equivalent, and then change mssmp3.asi to mssmp3.bak in the miles folder in the COD 4 directory.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 9, 2009)

just hope they fix the bugs that are in 2,4 and 5 and they games better with out tanks, tanks just make the game cheap


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want it all over my face.



LMFAO, that has to be the quote of the day


----------



## BradleyKZN (Feb 9, 2009)

CoD 4 was the first game I have sat down and played from start to finish in one day, apart from smoke breaks. Not bad considering I have been gaming for about 10 years.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> CoD:UO was by far the best in the series. If the could combine CoD4 with UO elements (vehicles) that would equal win.



I disagree. I liked 2 better than UO. I'v owned all CODs (haven't bought 5 yet, only because I'm am completely burned out on WWII games, between owning all the CODs and most of the MOH's, I don't think I can handle another one. lol. It has nothing to do with who developed it.), and 2 and 4 are still my favorites. 3 was the biggest letdown. I'm looking forward to another modern COD title.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually dont mind World at war for some reason i paticularly like the Soviet missions.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2009)

Triprift said:


> I actually dont mind World at war for some reason i paticularly like the Soviet missions.



I've been hearing that being in the Pacific Theater makes it more enjoyable, so I am still heavily debating picking it up. But if you remember, MOH already did the Pacific Theater as well, so I'm still torn as to what to do.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2009)

i was just giving you heads up COD4 will run on both machines, just the XP needs a video card upgrade.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard COD7 will hit shelves early next week.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 9, 2009)

well, im getting kinda burnt out on cod, but well see how it turns out.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I've been hearing that being in the Pacific Theater makes it more enjoyable, so I am still heavily debating picking it up. But if you remember, MOH already did the Pacific Theater as well, so I'm still torn as to what to do.



Yeah the pacific ones are pretty cool with the crazy Japs.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 9, 2009)

I hear all kinds of people trashing COD5.  I liked it and thought it was fun.  I mean following a title like COD4 I mean come on that was one of the best games I had ever played. So anything else is slightly sub par.


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 9, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> i was just giving you heads up COD4 will run on both machines, just the XP needs a video card upgrade.



thanks but i really dont play on my pc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 9, 2009)

Speaking of MoH. its a shame the series didnt get as much publicity as CoD despite being released first - but that was probably because it started life on a console before being made for pc. MoH was an awesome game.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Speaking of MoH. its a shame the series didnt get as much publicity as CoD despite being released first - but that was probably because it started life on a console before being made for pc. MoH was an awesome game.



I liked MoH more than COD, probably because I played it all on the console before I went to PC.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I liked MoH more than COD, probably because I played it all on the console before I went to PC.



me too, I had it on the Ps - but i got drunk one night & somehow managed to scratch up a ton of my discs - in fact the only one that didnt suffer any damage was my Street Fighter Ex Plus Alpha (the 3d one) then the levels wouldnt load anymore


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 10, 2009)

allied assault good game Omaha beach is legendary in pc gaming first decent accurate ww2 game

i mean there was wolfenstien and stuff before but not the same were they


----------



## Xiphos (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't see why every sees CoD: WaW as CoD 5

it's like GTA: San Andreas, it is NOT GTA 4 ( or 5 if you counted Vice City)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2009)

Xiphos said:


> I don't see why every sees CoD: WaW as CoD 5
> 
> it's like GTA: San Andreas, it is NOT GTA 4 ( or 5 if you counted Vice City)



well...

this post is about 'CoD 6:MW2' I think the 'CoD 6' part is a dead give away. plus calling it CoD5 instead of CoD:W@W is a shorter. so why the hell not??


----------



## Xiphos (Feb 10, 2009)

watch as the next release(after MW2) of CoD be officially named CoD 5 

and cause mass confusion since everyone thought it'd be CoD 7


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2009)

Xiphos said:


> watch as the next release(after MW2) of CoD be officially named CoD 5
> 
> and cause mass confusion since everyone thought it'd be CoD 7



& how do you know theres even gonna be a CoD game after MW2???? they might just look back on the whole franchise & think sod it - their too lazy to bust their asses to recycle another CoD game (R.I.P Cpt. Price)


----------



## Xiphos (Feb 10, 2009)

I do not know if there will be another one after MW2
but who's to say there won't be?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 10, 2009)

MOHAA was my favorite WWII game, before I played COD5.  COD5 was great, COD4 was good, cannot wait for COD6.  It will get old after a while.  I think this might be the last COD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2009)

the next game being CoD:6 might be a sign of the times. & also because CoD:5 is having 'limited success'


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Xiphos said:


> I do not know if there will be another one after MW2
> but who's to say there won't be?



Well look at Brothers in Arms. They just made there 3rd game and there going to make a fourth and it is a WWII game, so MW2 might be the end or not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2009)

the day they officially close the book on 'new' CoD's I will have a huge party dedicated to all of the hours, greatest moments & best memories that happend in game since the first CoD.

It will be a sad day for all CoD fans but its memory will live on...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the day they officially close the book on 'new' CoD's I will have a huge party dedicated to all of the hours, greatest moments & best memories that happend in game since the first CoD.
> 
> It will be a sad day for all CoD fans but its memory will live on...



I'm with yeah. COD is the best FPS franchise to date. And if it ends it will be missed.

I just hope if it dies, Treyarch doesn't gets the rights and doesn't make anymore!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2009)

If Treyarch is gonna get rights to the game - Im gonna start an online petition to stop it. - they cannot be allowed to ruin CoD's reputation further then they already have. United Offence was a great Expansion but after that they just let the ball drop...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a good game. You wont regret the purchase. Some people are close minded because of the developer but if you put that aside its a well made and fun game.



Well it's not really my kind of thing as mine are  more like FO3 \ Arma \OB and a like mainly.  But might try the 5th out as i said before though as my wife and i enjoyed the crazy's  in one of the MOH releases.

Games like this normally bore the crap out of me not enough to do in them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ya know the reason people are getting burned out on CoD isn't because its WW2 I think. Its because they are releasing them so damn fast. For instance look at Quake or Doom. You get a new one maybe ever 5 years. This gives you time to experience other things before going back to the franchise. If Activision were smart they would put CoD 6 on the shelf for a while and let the market relax. This would guarantee them long term success.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2009)

TBH they should expand on COD4 actually and not release a Continuation to the Series until a few years later, with the Current Economy spending money on games is not worth it anymore.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know the reason people are getting burned out on CoD isn't because its WW2 I think. Its because they are releasing them so damn fast. For instance look at Quake or Doom. You get a new one maybe ever 5 years. This gives you time to experience other things before going back to the franchise. If Activision were smart they would put CoD 6 on the shelf for a while and let the market relax. This would guarantee them long term success.



He may have something there. Making people wait makes it that 
much better when it is released too. I haven't played a COD game 
yet I didn't like though. Oh man , but talk about waiting and being 
disappointed, SOF Payback. What a frickin turd !


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If Treyarch is gonna get rights to the game - Im gonna start an online petition to stop it. - they cannot be allowed to ruin CoD's reputation further then they already have. United Offence was a great Expansion but after that they just let the ball drop...



I'm with ya on that. I would help you get a real petition going. LETS DO IT!! 
Maybe people wouldn't get burned out if they let Infinity Ward make the games because Treyarch sucks at it. Call of Duty 1, 2, 4 were good. 3 was dreadful, I had it on 360 when it came out.. Sold it a few weeks later because the online sucked and I just charged back CoD5 on my steam because it was so bad.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 11, 2009)

Just started Call Of Duty 5 yesterday.  I noticed that there was a few parts in the map on the first two missions that I couldn't access. It really pissed me off because most of them would have made for great flanking routes.  Other than that the games not too bad.  Is the game play longer in this than in 4.  I felt like I just started it by the time it was done.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 11, 2009)

It gets harder as you go along but it is quite linear. =/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> It gets harder as you go along but it is quite linear. =/



Yeah all CoD are linear. One game that no one ever gives any credit to is MoH:Airborne. Its an AWESOME game and somewhat none linear. At the beginning of each level you parachute in and you can land where ever you want to. Rooftops, fields, even the back of a car. Its all up to you!

It also has THE BEST cover system ever devised in a FPS. If you guys never played it I highly recommend it. Plus its only 9.99 too


----------



## crtecha (Feb 11, 2009)

Ill have to check it out.  My Dad served in the 101st Airborne so it would be pretty cool to check that out.

Thanks Mailman


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Ill have to check it out.  My Dad served in the 101st Airborne so it would be pretty cool to check that out.
> 
> Thanks Mailman



He was a "screaming eagle"? What the hell happen to you?  My old man was air cav. He may have "worked" with your pops. How old is he?


----------



## crtecha (Feb 11, 2009)

Me I grew up with my Dad gone all the time.  I didn't want that to be me.  My Dad is 50 he worked on the weapons systems on Cobras and Apache's.  So its very possible that they worked together.


----------



## Agility (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought they're going to release another franchise of Call of Duty to

Call of Duty Modern Warfare: 2

So it would separate the oldies COD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2009)

Agility said:


> I thought they're going to release another franchise of Call of Duty to
> 
> Call of Duty Modern Warfare: 2
> 
> So it would separate the oldies COD.



Call Of Duty = the franchise

Modern Warefare 2 = the Sequel to Modern Warfare = A Call Of Duty 'Game'



_Franchise - A brand name under which a series of products is released._ - many thanks to www.dictionary.com


----------



## Summit (Feb 11, 2009)

OH Man! Cant wait!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2009)

zombie thread revival, just had to this pic is well worth it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 26, 2009)

We got a due date with a teaser trailer people! GET DOWN!



> Infinity Ward's anticipated Call of Duty sequel Modern Warfare 2 will be released on November 10, the developer announced this evening at the GDC Choice Awards.
> 
> Platforms for the war-based shooter have yet to be announced, but PC, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 editions are a given at this point. A teaser trailer was also released, with the emphasis on teaser, as there's no clear gameplay footage within.


 Source


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/47179.html


----------



## Studabaker (Mar 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/47179.html



OMG wow if the images that flashed by at the end there are any indication it looks like we're in for some crazy huge maps, and game play that gets you even more immersed in the COD world.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2009)

that has to be the worst f**king trailer I have ever wasted 30 seconds of my life watching.

however - Welcome back Infinityward! we missed you!!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 26, 2009)

what's the next? COD10??


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope not that would mean another ww2 one if they go with the modern warfare ww2 theme.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 26, 2009)

no worky then


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2009)

what a gay arse trailer


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah it would of been nice to see some gameplay with it but maybe the next trailer will have that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> what a gay arse trailer



What? There's a trailer? I know there's a teaser but no trailer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> What? There's a trailer? I know there's a teaser but no trailer.



No trailer. Just a teaser.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 27, 2009)

People learn how to read. This happens every time. A teaser comes out and people are all like "What a lame ass trailer". Key word, TEASER. It's to tease you, not show you a fucking hour long video of the game and all the gameplay.

Anyway, Modern Warfare 2, Hell yeah! Day 1 buy for me, hope they bring out another Limited edition version like they did for CoD4, I want another poster  Probably one of the better limited editions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2009)

isnt that the truth, instead of bashing the Poster of the Video, why not get a clue to what it is, joiks.


----------



## jhine5588 (Mar 27, 2009)

Personally I like COD5... more so than COD4. Nothing beats 2 though  

I really liked the dogs and the story line was just all around better in COD5 than 4. 

Killing Arabs is more fun than killing Croats though haha


Jeremy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2009)

jhine5588 said:


> Personally I like COD5... more so than COD4. Nothing beats 2 though
> 
> I really liked the dogs and the story line was just all around better in COD5 than 4.
> 
> ...



Um some of the guys on this forum are Arab. Good guys too. Maybe they like to kill guys named Jeremy?

FYI this forum is owned by a German.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 27, 2009)

jhine5588 said:


> Personally I like COD5... more so than COD4. Nothing beats 2 though
> 
> I really liked the dogs and the story line was just all around better in COD5 than 4.
> 
> ...



I recommend listening to mr mailman. I tend to find it more fun to get rid of people making uncalled for comments than basing it on someones location.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 27, 2009)

jhine5588 said:


> Personally I like COD5... more so than COD4. Nothing beats 2 though
> 
> I really liked the dogs and the story line was just all around better in COD5 than 4.
> 
> ...



not very nice there... I don't like racists:shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

The teaser was just that... A teaser! I'm looking forward to the game. It'll be something I'll pre-order to get!

As for Jeremy.... 

Thanks Mailman!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone of my friends will tell you I was not a big CoD2 fan. Yes i had the game, but for some reason, it just never felt 'right' its a bit hard to explain... but the bottom line was i was grating my teeth every time I was playing the game because I really didnt want to play it. even now - I still dont like the game. I still got the CD lying around some where but its not on the shelf where i left it 

CoD1+UO rocked my socks - I was a real hardcore UO nut till I started playing BF2


----------



## jhine5588 (Mar 27, 2009)

Actually I'm German too. It wasn't intended to insult anyone, I'm sorry. I also kill Americans on there... and yes, I'm American too. Just a comment.

As for COD4 gameplay there are several things I dislike that I'm glad they got rid of in 5. I.E. the chopper. That thing was just a PITA. The dogs are much more realistic (they don't dodge bullets and they are at your level) and actually give fair warning before they rip you apart. I'm just upset they don't fetch like in MOH lol.

Again, I'm sorry for insulting anyone.

As for another Modern Warfare... How can you get any more modern than a year ago? Is it going to be Future Warfare?? I don't like the idea. COD started out as a history based game... I enjoy those games. As for fighting enemies of today... It really just embellishes the fact that the war we are fighting now is a pointless one. One of hatred and racism.



Jeremy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 27, 2009)

CoD1+UO was made by Treyarch. But I'm beating a dead horse on that one.


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 28, 2009)

I do not mean to be disrespectful, neither i want to insult anyone, I just always wondered, so many games/movies where you kill Germans, or the Germans are the bad guys... How do Germans feel about these?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2009)

MightyG80 said:


> I do not mean to be disrespectful, neither i want to insult anyone, I just always wondered, so many games/movies where you kill Germans, or the Germans are the bad guys... How do Germans feel about these?



hey Arnold Swarznegger is a hero!!!! dont diss the man


----------



## jhine5588 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's what I mean. People play this game to kill characters, not races. If they play for races they shouldn't play. I don't feel bad for playing as a Spetzna (sp?) and killing Americans. It's a game... 



Jeremy


----------



## Triprift (Mar 28, 2009)

Exactly its just a game in any fps theres goodies and baddies


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm not mad at you I just absolutly despise Treyarch. They are total leaches..



Thank you, 

   I hated CoD 3. Nuff' said.


----------



## Attix (Mar 30, 2009)

Good, by then I'll have my new gaming rig. And I thought it's just going to be called Modern Warfare 2? Either way, as long as it isn't another WWII game or Sci-Fi FPS such as Halo, I'm cool with it.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 30, 2009)

I never got the whole "omg ww2 is overdone" thing.

Is there a lack of modern shooters that I was not aware of?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm pumped, can't wait.

I remember CoD4; staying up all night on release.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 30, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I never got the whole "omg ww2 is overdone" thing.
> 
> Is there a lack of modern shooters that I was not aware of?



there are plenty of modern though not as many as WW2 shooters. WW2 shooters really started to take off once the first edition of the Medal Of Honor series kicked off on the playstation thats when the whole WW2 phase took gaming by storm. the day CoD1 came out & i was playing online with a mate I said to him that the game was going to be an instant classic - in fact it was more then that. it was the best game i played for the next 1 or 2 years


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 31, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there are plenty of modern though not as many as WW2 shooters. WW2 shooters really started to take off once the first edition of the Medal Of Honor series kicked off on the playstation thats when the whole WW2 phase took gaming by storm. the day CoD1 came out & i was playing online with a mate I said to him that the game was going to be an instant classic - in fact it was more then that. it was the best game i played for the next 1 or 2 years



That's what I'm saying though. Neither is an original idea. All cod5 did was take the advances made with cod4 (perks, gfx), and put them in a ww2 setting, which is fine by me (new weapons and maps are always fun).

Anyhow, I like cod5 as much as cod4. They feel pretty much the exact same, but with different themes/maps. I actually lean toward cod5 because it is easier to find a server that isn't so packed (I like 6-10 players depending on map size), probably because its not doing that great compared with cod4...


----------



## Studabaker (Mar 31, 2009)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I'm pumped, can't wait.
> 
> I remember CoD4; staying up all night on release.



It is STILL making me stay up all night


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 31, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> That's what I'm saying though. Neither is an original idea. All cod5 did was take the advances made with cod4 (perks, gfx), and put them in a ww2 setting, which is fine by me (new weapons and maps are always fun).
> 
> Anyhow, I like cod5 as much as cod4. They feel pretty much the exact same, but with different themes/maps. I actually lean toward cod5 because it is easier to find a server that isn't so packed (I like 6-10 players depending on map size), probably because its not doing that great compared with cod4...



One thing ive noticed which many have followed the trend....Pre-Cod5 days everyone was talking about the game. 2-3clans I have affliliations with as well as many other people pre-orderd their servers to have them ready to go as soon as the game was released....but after a month the same servers they pre-booked werent there anymore - because they had decided to discontinue running it.

the game was given a certain amount of hype pre-release but when it finally got released I think the overall gaming poplulation was hugely dissapointed which got the ball rolling on people not renewing their server fees. I still love CoD4 but a lot of my favorite server has dissapeard & CoD5 is desprite to show that its hip & with it, when really the designers have tried to alittle too hard to remake CoD1+UO with the CoD4 engine. treyarch might have hit a home run with CoD1 but i dont think they can re-create that classic


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 31, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> One thing ive noticed which many have followed the trend....Pre-Cod5 days everyone was talking about the game. 2-3clans I have affliliations with as well as many other people pre-orderd their servers to have them ready to go as soon as the servers were released....but after a month the same servers they pre-booked werent there anymore - because they had decided to discontinue running it.
> 
> the game was given a certain amount of hype pre-release but when it finally got released I think the overall gaming poplulation was hugely dissapointed which got the ball rolling on people not renewing their server fees. I still love CoD4 but a lot of my favorite server has dissapeard & CoD5 is desprite to show that its hip & with it, when really the designers have tried to alittle too hard to remake CoD1+UO with the CoD4 engine. treyarch might have hit a home run with CoD1 but i dont think they can re-create that classic



I don't think they tried to re-create cod1 as much as tried to slap what was essentially a ww2 mod on cod4. I wasn't expecting brand new stuff for a game coming out only a year after cod4, so I guess that is why I was not disappointed by it.

Personally, I think it is fine, but I realize the majority don't share my opinion (evidence, the servers not renewing like you said). 

Also, it helps that I got my copy for free... or at least... the legit cd key for free....  (long story)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

COD4 came out in 2007.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

The prob with ww2 games is most were doing the Normandy setting wich gets very boring done over and over again. If they changed the locations say Middle East or Africa or anywhere but Europe then it might add abit more interest.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Mar 31, 2009)

Shooters in general are losing my attention.... The "oooOOOooo pretty graphics" is starting to take its toll on me .

At least cod4 was good though, and not just because of graphics.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2009)

I still love CoD4, just went through and beat the SP again, havent' done that since I first got it. It's one of 2 games in the last few years I got on release day, the other was FarCry2, while not great or as fun as CoD4 I'm getting back into it...though I am seriously looking forward to Modern Warfare 2. Hopefully they release a demo before release like CoD4 so I can try it out, I really appreciate when that happens, even when some demos are a huge d/l...it could save me 50 bucks if I hate the demo. part of why I didn't get WaW was the MP Beta...it was fun, but at that point in time I was done with CoD4, it felt exactly like CoD4 with a wwII mod as someone stated earlier...not only did I not want WWII I wanted at least some sort of change to gameplay. CoD4 was very solid, I like the modern atmosphere overall and MP was just a blast. Though i am ready for something new, hopefully just as fun to play and a good storyline for sp, and maybe continue the coop from waw I heard that was pretty fun.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 31, 2009)

Triprift said:


> The prob with ww2 games is most were doing the Normandy setting wich gets very boring done over and over again. If they changed the locations say Middle East or Africa or anywhere but Europe then it might add abit more interest.



Yeah, but cod2 did africa, and cod5 did pacific.. (along with Europe)

So if that is your only complaint, go pickup COD5. 



Kursah said:


> Though i am ready for something new, hopefully just as fun to play and a good storyline for sp, and maybe continue the coop from waw I heard that was pretty fun.



The coop is very fun imo. There is supposed to be a new zombies maps coming out soon...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 31, 2009)

I got cod 5 im just saying abit more variety would be good.


----------



## jhine5588 (May 28, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I don't think they tried to re-create cod1 as much as tried to slap what was essentially a ww2 mod on cod4.



Does anyone think the new modern warfare will be any different than another mod of COD4??



Jeremy


----------



## jhine5588 (May 28, 2009)

Triprift said:


> The prob with ww2 games is most were doing the Normandy setting wich gets very boring done over and over again. If they changed the locations say Middle East or Africa or anywhere but Europe then it might add abit more interest.




That was a huge battle and win for the Allies... I'm upset more games don't do Pearl Harbor (MOH Rising Sun did). Sure it gets to be monotonous, but history is  

I was a bit upset while playing COD5 to see that the one level was virtually the opening scene of Saving Private Ryan... but then you started to shoot "a different kind of person" and blow up some tanks with air strikes. Every game has a different story line, who cares if the basic plot is the same. I mean, aren't all shooting games the same plot... kill before you get killed? 


Jeremy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2009)

jhine5588 said:


> That was a huge battle and win for the Allies... I'm upset more games don't do Pearl Harbor (MOH Rising Sun did). Sure it gets to be monotonous, but history is
> 
> I was a bit upset while playing COD5 to see that the one level was virtually the opening scene of Saving Private Ryan... but then you started to shoot "a different kind of person" and blow up some tanks with air strikes. Every game has a different story line, who cares if the basic plot is the same. I mean, aren't all shooting games the same plot... kill before you get killed?
> 
> ...



Edit button Jeremy son. Edit button.


----------



## jhine5588 (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, i was quoting another post... was being lazy and not wanting to copy and paste 



Jeremy


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 28, 2009)

i will buy it


----------



## jhine5588 (May 30, 2009)

I probably will too only because i'll get bored of the old story lines... actually i'll probably just cop it from my buddy 


Jeremy


----------



## Studabaker (May 30, 2009)

I'm gonna pre-order the bitch.  Because I'll want to play the multiplayer almost every day like I've been doing with COD4 since it came out.


----------



## chchyong89 (Nov 12, 2009)

i just get myself a COD6, but my system running lag on it even with all low settings 

Here is my hardwares
E5200 @ 3.67Ghz
2X1GB corsair dominator @ 4-4-4-12 400Mhz
ATI HD4850 512MB
windows 7 X64



WIN_OUT_OF_MEM_BODY
"Out of memory error.  You are probably low on hard disk space."


WIN_OUT_OF_MEM_TITLE
"Out of memory error"


WIN_UNABLE_LOAD_DLL_BODY
"Unable to load a DLL.  Possibly due to low memory, insufficient hard drive space, or missing DLL files."

i already fed up for this problem , when i checked on tast manager, it's memory consumption merely drive up to 98% OMG >.<


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 12, 2009)

This thread is ancient (this was when Mailman actually wanted the game lol)

Post all stuffs about MW2 here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104165


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its been confirmed. Infinity Ward is going back to the future with the next installment due fall 2009. This means you guys that hate WW2 can stop bitching now.   Oh man I can't wait. I want it all over my face.
> 
> Ill be getting this assuming I'm done with Fallout 3 and all its DLC nutty goodness.
> 
> Source



Whoa awesome. 

*HEY mailman remember THIS^^^* LMAO....:



> *Oh man I can't wait. I want it all over my face.*


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=104165


----------

